# Rod question: help!!!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a barely used rod (a couple years old), and black "stuff" is coming off the foam handle. The foam looks fine, but after handling it, my hands look like I picked up some old charcoal! I'm guessing (and hoping) there is an easy fix???

Thanks! :blink:

Edit: actually most of it is coming off the rubber butt end!!! DOH! I sprayed it w/3M vinyl restorer, but will likely have to get a new one (luckily they are cheap) I suppose?? Unless someone has some magic cure/fix???? At least it's not as bad as if it was the foam handles!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

a buddy of mine said wash it in johnson and johnson baby shampoo,its worth a try


----------



## Seabear49 (Oct 26, 2011)

If that does not stop it you can have it covered with X-Flock Shrink wrap, Which also gives you a great grip surface.

here is what it looks like

http://www.ebay.com/itm/X-Tube-Heat...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e69047c3d#ht_520wt_1047


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

It's hard to actually give you advice on a repair with out seeing what it is doing. has it had some sort of petroleum got on it? How deep into the EVA is it trying to come off? If not bad and the grips are thick you might want to try spinning the rod and taking some drywall sanding screen and remove the old layer. There are simple ways to make a makeshift rod lath using a drill and cardboard box on the internet

Or you can take a heat gun and cover it with shrink tape, Make sure you get the right ID in size. I know of no quick wash that will rejuvenate EVA

The biggest thing you need to do is ask yourself how much the rod is worth and how much you want to put into it. You may even want to try and replace the whole grip assembly? Also take a look at cork tape


----------



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

From a rod builders stand goes you have a mess. You can try all the easy things but I would put on a new grip


----------

